# 1972 Firestone GTO Bicycle Ross Barracuda Model



## stingrayjoe (Mar 27, 2020)

Original paint bike overall in pretty nice shape.
Please PM direct with questions or comments don't post here please thanks.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 30, 2020)

Here are a few other Firestone GTOs I owned 12 or so years ago. One Huffy built and the other two Rollfast.


----------

